# dip stick vacuum ?



## billyg (Dec 30, 2016)

I have a 2011 Cruze Eco manual trans with 190000 miles I have the PCV fix *V2.1 Kit* installed for a long time (2018) 
Had the oil changed at the dealer last week got about 2 blocks from the dealer and experienced a hard brake pedal
the following day received code P0171 reset the code.
I troubleshot the hard break to an intermittent switch. 
Driving home yesterday CEL came back on at a light Code P0171
The diaphragm (PCV) is not leaking however I pulled the oil dip stick and it seems like a lot of vacuum Is this normal (I never pulled the oil dipstick with the engine running
I had a lot of oil spray on the engine I also removed the oil fill cap lots of vacuum reinstalled both and the engine idled better 
could a improperly installed oil cap cause this? I have also checked the brake booster tee and it is clean. and I haven't found a obvious vacuum leak
I saw a post that a loose oil cap could cause this code or should I wait and see if it returns? any ideas? 
Thanks


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mine sucks in when I first remove the dipstick then stumbles and runs rough until it’s reinserted. 2.1 kit as well. I believe that this is normal behavior.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

hwillson said:


> Under typical conditions there's normally pressure inside the crankcase. At an inactive it should be practically unbiased.
> 
> There are not many spots where it very well may be getting a vacuum source from. The most clear is from the PCV since that is a vacuum source to vent abundance weight and fumes once again into the burning chambers. It's not generally sufficiently able to have the option to feel vacuum from the dipstick.
> 
> ...


good bot


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> good bot


what I believe he is saying is that the intake manifold gasket scks and is leaking...


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Shroomie said:


> what I believe he is saying is that the intake manifold gasket scks and is leaking...


Nope that’s a spam bot. Brand new account that is advertising in signature. Pulls keywords in to act like it knows what it’s talking about.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

We will see in the next couple of days. If no response to my message ...


----------

